# Egg Collection today 15/06/11 - Anyone else this week too?



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,
I'm on my 2nd IVF cycle 
First cycle was Feb 2010 - single embryo failed to implant (they froze 2 embryos) and after set backs and abandoned cycles, I had a double frozen embryo transfer in Nov 2010 - also failed to implant   . 
On to my 2nd cycle - i've had my egg collection today, they got 13 eggs from 18 follicles    will get call in the morning to see if they've fertilised    .
Anyone else at same point as me?
xx


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Jamima

My EC was Thursday however I say mine...we are having DE IVF in Spain.13 eggs...7 fertilised ...we lost one at day 2 and are booked on Tuesday for a day 5 ET.I am so excited! DH is so proud of himself! 

  
What has happened with you since last week
?


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

That's really good, sounds like they are going really strong!  How many trips to Spain have you made with your treatment?  I wish you every luck!

Well, we still have the 10 fertilised, 7 really good (6 of them at 8 cell stage), 2 others at 8cell but not top quality and 1 is only a 4 cell so not sure how that will have developed over the weekend.  We go in tomorrow for transfer, i'm hoping and praying   ... such a long wait!
Gemma


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi gemma...so you are one day ahead of me!  Best of luck for tomorrow and I hope you will have some frosties too! Where are you being treated? 

We have had two trips to Spain in total....one for the initial consultation and one for the treatment..we are fortunate to have a place over here which makes things easier. I only had donor egg IVF as an option and as I am over 39 there wasn't any funding in the UK. Spain is cheaper and no waiting lists. 

This is our first attempt and whilst I hope for the best I am prepared for the worst. 

Let me know how tomorrow goes!!!! 

Lisa x


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Gemma

We had EC the 15th too and are due in this morning for ET. Out of the 10, 8 fertilised. good luck xx


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck to you both....we are back to the clinic in alicante tomorrow at 9 am. 

X


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the replies.  

We had 2 embryos transferred yesterday, they said they were excellant quality    which really pleased us so now just the wait  ...

We're in Teesside. They managed to freeze 5 which was more than we thought!  Oh well, its worth going to Spain then, best of luck!  

Michaelaeloise - Did you go in for transferred? 

Both keep me posted and best of luck!


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi jamima..congratulations on being PUPO and how wonderful to have 5 frosties too!! What day are you testing??

We had two blasts transferred today with three frosties. Testing on Wednesday!!!

How did you get on michaelaeloise ? Do you feel any different yet?


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi FlyingGirl

Thats brill    please let me know how you get on!

I test Sunday 3rd July so a while to wait yet   

xx


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all, I do feel diff but not sure if it's in the mind. Anyone else? I'm paranoid about every sudden movement I make, it's horrible isn't it! Roll on 3rd July. Jamima I am also teesside, jcuh x


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi both..... I must confess I feel vile! I feel sick but only in the afternoons and evenings and I have had a horrible headache for two days! I am still in Spain so am relaxing but wish I felt better! 

Anyone else feeling rough??


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

They shound like good signs   - im still really sore and swollen inside so cant really tell much at the mo!! i have been suffering as from yesterday with a sore lower back but again i dont know whether its to do with the pessaries causing trapped wind    xx


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor you with back pain.....that is def the worst. I am starting to stress that I haven't had any implantation bleeding but my consultant says it is a myth! Must stop over analysing everything !!! 
Roll on test day!!


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh fancy that being at JCUH too    The pessaries are giving me wind, trapped wind thats crippling at times but is easing a little and a bit of the trotts.  I've been reading about implantation bleeding and its says not everyone gets it.  On Tuesday I did feel a weird shooting-stabbing-crampy feeling but I think my imagination  may have bee running wild    suppose I just dont know til a week on Sunday.  time is going slow especially coz i'm off sick just gotta wait and hope    but have no sings yet   .

xx


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Im the same, keep getting worried about not having any bleeding but im reading into too many things also i think! we had blast on the 20th the same as you so its good to hear you are feeling the same! im also off sick and its dragging isnt it! trying to keep busy without spending too much money is crazy! xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

michaelaeloise - Just thought, we must have been on the Gynae ward the same time for egg collection and transfer!! When we went in for transfer, the Receptionist said they had had collections that day and only one other transfer that must have been you, how weird    xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm dying to do some housework or something but we thought its best I don't.  Going to Dunelm Mill for a look about and our dinnner with my Nana today just to get out for a bit!  

I'm reading stuff on the internet and driving myself crazy    one minute I think yeah its going work 3rd transfer lucky but then i'll think no, i'm not that lucky   ...

xx


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually i think you must have been in the cubicle next to us! we also had 2 blasts transfered as they werent sure that any would survive for freezing. The egg collection was hurrendous, did you find it ok? i nearly passed out when she put the cannula in!! we are off to hardwick hall for a wander then food shopping, enjoy dunelm, i love that place! xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Egg collectin wasn't too bad for me this time (still painful though), however, last time it was awful  - the pain was hurrendous but this time they done things diff so thats why it was better.  I had dose of 3 Menopur all through whereas last time I went from 2 to 3 to 4 back to 2 and my estrodial level shot up too high, too quick so they said maybe my eggs weren't quite mature enough hence harder to pull off and last time sedation didn't seem to touch me but it did a bit this time.  The staff are all lovely in there   .

Well, enjoy your day out xx


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning - hope you enjoyed your look out yest! 

i was only on 2 menapur all the way through. Did you have to take another trigger the day after egg transfer? im very confused as to why i had to i would have thought that would make my pg test inaccurate as dont they say the hcg levels stay in your bloodstream 10-14 days?
Anyway, how are you both getting on? ive had really funny period type pains since yest, its really hard to tell whats good or bad isnt it? such a long wait, i woke up really early this morning and couldnt stop thinking about it. Has it been any easier for you this time gemma?xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning   

I did enjoy getting out for a few hours - Did you enjoy your day out?

Yes, I had to have the HCG the day after too.  I assume its to support the blastocyst as it is the natural pregnancy hormone but thats only my guess.  Maybe its a low level that wouldn't be picked up with a pregnancy test and if you were actually pregnant then the embryo would give off a much higher level of hcg?  Not sure like bu thats my guess    I know theres so many things that I wonder about but wouldn't want to ring and ask.  

Well, I feel no different really    keep getting a dull period pain-like feeling but nothing else unfortunately but then again, some people get no symptoms at this point.  Its drving me crazy, can't believe we got another week plus one day left til OTD!!!  Lets hope the sun is out next and can sit in the garden and sunbathe the time away, ha ha.

xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Meant to put how are you?

And how's flyinggirl getting on, still in Spain? xx


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah right that makes sense what you are saying, i just hadnt heard of anyone else having another injection after transfer. Yeah we had a nice chilled day, looking forward to this heatwave we are meant to be getting so we can head out some places for the day, the weather has been pants since ive been off! Are you still really bloated? im really struggling to fit into any of my clothes and its embarassing walking around with a pregnant looking stomach when i dont know if i am! having a nightmare each day trying to put together baggyish outfits that look half decent!! x


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, i'm currently sat with my jeans unfastened as I have been all week ha ha .  I know its been awful and not looking that good today!  My husband hasn't got enough holiday either so he's having to work so I haven't got him for company   , he's been this morning so is due in shortly.  Do you keep getting a horrible rrapped wind feeling in your stomach?  I do, right from the top to the bottom, I blame the pessaries!  They're horrible things    xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

hi ladies just reading your posts i am in 2 ww and cant fit in my clothes so bloated and thinking of attaching the loo to myself as when i am not on it i am thinking when i can next go...
this 2ww is a nightmare my boobs are swollen also so looking like Jordan its funny hope it works


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi ladies
I too am on the 2ww i had EC on the 15th, ET on the 18th and OTD is the 30th, i am so bloated too jeans and trackies are leaving a mark on my belly lol


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a nightmare how bloated u get quickly and my boobies have grown well everything has grown hope the embryos have grown too, good luck with yr test X


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks hun, when do you test? x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

I test on Wednesday this week.  I am doing that over analysing thing comparing to last time.  Like last time boobs very sore this tine not as sore so fearing the worst u know how it is how u been coping X


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty much the same lol trying to remember the signs/symptoms from last time, i did a test on thurs to make trigger was out of system and it was, its so hard, trying to keep myself busy so i dont think about it as much x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

I am not doing a test this time just waiting for blood test on 29th Wednesday won't get results till Thursday. I had donor FET cycle had trigger shot will be 2 weeks tmw so should be out of system it takes 8-10 days doesn't it.  Do u feel the as last go or different how many have u had put in sorry for all questions Hun X


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Ask away its fine    I dont feel anything lol apart from the bloating and wind from the pesseries and the odd pain, last time i was even bigger, had big boobies, and just knew i was pregnant. i has 2 put back the same as last time and this time we even managed to get 1 frostie! Yes it should be well out your system now x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Hun it really is torture this waiting game are u positive what do u think keep in touch with me Hun that would be nice. X


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Course i'll keep in touch, its good to have friends going throught the same and that understand it can be so lonly doing IVF in the 'real' world    We have to keep positive x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

It sure is u only know what it feels like when u in this position it's very lonely yr right.  Anyway I have added u to my buddy list do u go in chatroom that's usually good at night catch up soon stay strong keep in touch X


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all!! 

Back from Spain this afternoon and have just finished catching up with everyone's news!!

This wait is difficult and I am getting concerned that I am not experiencing the same symptoms....I am being calm and putting this down to being on different meds probably.. I didn't have an injection. 

Wish my boobs would start to feel sore or something!!! 

Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

It's awful isn't it I am in the same boat got back from Spain Thursday and over analysing everything comparing to last time, my boobs aren't as sore this time I am just whacked bloated bad headaches oh the joys good luck 


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Jamima - yes i keep getting random pains in the stomach from  the pessaries. it was terrible the first few days until i started drinking peppermint tea, not great but it does the trick!
Hello everybody else, i hope the 2ww is going ok xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello everyone    hope you're all doing okay on your 2ww, another day nearly done   .

Flaming pessaries    - lol its worth it if it ends   

Gemma xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Morning ladies   

How is everyone today?


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Morning all

At least the sun shining today hubby making me rest again so feet up with my book is planned reading Kym Marsh.

Yes Gemma damn pessaries, well it's the whole morning and nite drug regime I am like a mini chemist wouldn't have it any other way test on Wednesday blood test find out Thursday back to work Tuesday, if I remember were I Wk have a good day Girlies....


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all.....been PUPO for another 24 hrs and still not got sore boobs! To be honest as I am only a 34 a there isn't much to get sore!!!! Have been getting lots of twinges but that's all. I wish it was test day!! 

I was thinking about doing a HPT on the morning I go for the blood test as at least I will be DH at home....does anyone know if you get the results same day? Are they over the phone? 

I go back to work tomorrow and am dreading the lunchtime pessaries!! 

How's everyone else doing?

Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi my bloods usually come back next day OTD is Wednesday for us.
I do my pessaries morning and nite as my clinic have told me to lie down let them absorb for 20 minutes I am back in Wk Tuesday.  Take care positive thoughts for u X


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

I do mine morn and night and told to lie down for about 10mins while they soften and asborb. 

I have caved in and done a test, dont shout at me cos i know its early (test day is thurs) and lots can happen between now and then gosh i should know! but the are 2 pink lines    it stays sticky, but i dont have any symptoms apart from a headache today and bloating.


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

what u like so it was a positive was it faint.  oh i prey for u i am just waiting on my blood test wednesday my symptoms are different this time


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

It was faint but didnt have to squint or turn the stick, you could see it there, i'm praying myself tbh i should be happy but i'm more scard then ever now x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

or bless thats fab fab news i so hope i get a positive from my blood test on thursday i am chuft for u hun really am fingers crossed XXXX


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you to sweet    xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks hun u will need to will keep u posted xx


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi kizzywizzypink......I an so pleased for you!! At least you have had some positive news!! Will jeep everything crossed for you!! 

Thanks for the replies about the test results....this waiting is getting harder by the day and I so want to POSSIBLE but DH won't let me!! He is the kind of guy who makes me do patch tests with hair dye so cheating on the test date was never going to be an option!!! 

Have a good start if the week....this is going to be a BIG one for us all !!!


----------



## nisapremier (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey ladies, good to know i have people in same roller coaster ride with me. Am new to the forum. Am 25 and DH 34. I have tubal issues and DH have sperm issues. Am also in my 2ww. I had ER on 16/06/11 and ET on 21/06/11. Dr. advised us to go for 5 day transfer since i have 2 failed ivf/icsi both day 2 transfer. One in Nov 2010( long protocol, 12 eggs, 4 matured, 3 transferred both grade b and c) and february 2011(short protocol, 5 eggs, 4 mature, 3 transferred, both grade b and c).  
This time i got 8 eggs, 4 which were mature and injected. All fertlised but 2 got arrested on day 3 and 2 got to day 5. One which is a late morula(grade b) and the other a morula(grade c). I had both transferred. My hospital grade from B to F.The worst is that i dont feel anything at all now. The little feelings i had have all disappeared. Am not feeling any pregnancy symptoms at all. My pregnancy test is not until 6th of july. The whole 2ww is driving me crazy. I pray to God it works this time. Would love to stay in touch with u all and pray for positive result for us all.


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Nisapremier....we have exactly the same da tes for ec and et. I had de though. I have been feeling nothing either ..until yesterday when I started getting twinges in my side and felt like af was starting. Had some spotting last night and was convinced it was all over. Everything ok this morning although still getting twinges. As my transfer was last Tuesday I would have thought it was too late for implantation pains? Anyways I have my test tomorrow so will know one way or another soon. In some ways I wish I was testing later so I could enjoy being pupo longer! 

How is everyone else doing ?  

Xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi flyinggirl   
I'm not too bad thanks just going really crazy on this 2WW   , its really dragging now   !!  I don't feel any different just period aches off and on all the time but not as many today so don't know whats going on   .

May be it was a late implantation.  On my last cycles my test were obviously negative but no period and the Nurses advised me to re-test 3 days later in case of late implantion so you never know   .

Good luck for tomorrow hun    xx

xx


----------



## nisapremier (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Ladies, how are u all doing? Hope great.
Flyinggirl, your own test is earlier than mine. Well, so far i think u dont have any problems with what u are feeling. Well, i wish u all the best today with ur test. Pls, keep us posted with ur progress.
Jamima, this 2ww really sucks and drags. I wish i have a tiny cam in there to see whats happening with the embies. I will test on 6th july. When will u test. I am really so scared. I dont have any significant signs of pregnancies. I dont know what to xpect especially after 2 failed cycles but i still keep my faith strong for sth +ve. I really want to buy a hpt kit and cheat. Am confused.
Baby dust to u all...


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

I test on Sunday 3rd July...arrghh cant stand the wait!  Keeping a bit of faith too, well trying xx


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Morning ladies....just had bloods taken but results back tomorrow after 2 pm...grrrr. I still don't know if I want to know !!! 

How's everyone bearing up I think my boobs are sore but only because I keep prodding them to see if they are sore! 

Xx


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Aw that's a while to wait    good luck and hope its a    for you   .

I'm just going crazy waiting   its dragging now trying to keep busy xx


----------



## nisapremier (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Everyone. Thank God for another day in the waiting.
Flyinggirl, thats a long time to wait. I was thinking results come in same day. Well, a day is nothing compared to how long u have waited. Just try and hang in there. Keep yourself busy to keep your mind off it. Did u cheat or you just waited for this time. Well, i wish u all the best tomorrow and i keep u in my prayers for a positive result.
Jamima, ok. You will test a bit earlier than me. will u cheat or will wait. Goodluck with the bored 2ww.


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone....I have had my test at the doctors as my clinic is in Spain. I would imagine that a clinic would get  the results back same day. I haven't done a Hpt....was too scared. As I am testing early I was concerned that it would not pick up anything so thought would wait to do the bloods instead. I guess tomorrow I will know one way or the other. I have been getting butterfly sensations for several days now as well as minor cramps...doesn't feel like af but then again I am so full of hormones I would expect to feel different.

Am at work today and out tonight with people who don't know we have had treatment so time should fly! 

Take care all.  Xx


----------

